# filling in gaps



## sunnybob (23 Jan 2017)

I'm currently making a few small boxes to use up some of the off cuts.
I am making a feature of swirls and knots on the lids and so far am very pleased with them.
But my last one has some minor voids in among the swirls and my normal finish of wipe on poly just doesnt fill them.
So how can i fill those cracks and still keep them clear for the final effect?


----------



## MattRoberts (23 Jan 2017)

Have you tried mixing sawdust and wood glue? Not sure what you mean by 'keeping them clear'


----------



## marcros (23 Jan 2017)

water clear casting resin https://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/ ... c-catalyst

it depends on how minor the voids are- if they are very small, then i wouldnt go with a clear resin because you wont get the benefit. I would go with an epoxy, mixed with a pigment. Coffee grounds has been used by some and looks good.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Jan 2017)

I dont actually want them disguised as wood. I want them to look as though they are still there and part of the character but not to be felt when you run your hand over them or for them to fill with dirt at a later date..


----------



## sunnybob (23 Jan 2017)

Looks like the clear casting resin is what I need. I shall have to see if my local DIY stocks it.


----------



## ED65 (23 Jan 2017)

You can use epoxy glue for this Bob. 

Mix carefully to avoid incorporating too many bubbles, then heat the mixture on a spoon using a heat gun or hair dryer and run it into the voids in a narrow stream. 

P.S. I think you're going to need to refinish though as you won't be able to get the surface dead flush without some scraping or sanding.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Jan 2017)

I have 2 part epoxy but its coloured.
I shall see if there is any clear available when I go to the shop. havent finished the wood yet, thats why I want to fill these voids before sanding and varnishing.


----------



## oakfield (23 Jan 2017)

How about dripping some superglue in the holes?


----------



## custard (23 Jan 2017)

You want five minute epoxy, but beware because it seems to come in two variants. There's a crystal clear type (which you want) and a version with a very slightly yellow tinge (which looks horrible). It's not immediately obvious which is which, especially if buying on line.

The other thing that's important is the timing of when to flush it down; too soon and you pull it all out plus it turns milky, too late and it's a lot of hard work and you can damage the surrounding timber. In a British climate I usually do it after 20-30 minutes, in your climate I wouldn't have a clue!

Good luck!


----------



## sunnybob (24 Jan 2017)

Custard, at the moment we are colder than uk day time temps. Had frost on the car windows yesterday morning and the pool is down to 12c.. (its not ALL paradise you know) (g).

Its annoying because the amount I need is very tiny. Buying clear 2 part just for this would treble the value of the box. The superglue idea might work. I shall have to try that on a scrap piece.


----------

